# winter rabbit hunting?



## zackl801 (Aug 27, 2011)

so just startd getting out for jackrabbits earlier this year in the west desert just curious how is it for them in the winter months does anyone get out for them when there is snow on the ground any info would be great


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing moves rabbits like fresh snow. Winter is the absolute best time. Rabbit fur doesn't insulate worth a dang so they have to keep moving when it's cold.


----------



## zackl801 (Aug 27, 2011)

awesome thanks a lot thats what i was hoping for so should be a fun winter


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Let me know if you have any other questions. The other best thing to watch for is the moon cycles. Rabbits are huntable any old time but you'll have by far the best days when there is no moon and for a few days after that. They don't feed as much in the dark when they don't have the moon to help.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

They will be moving when there is fresh snow, i've shot most of mine in the hour or so before sundown. Keep an eye on the moon and the day after there is no moon they will be moving around feeding since they couldnt do it that night.


----------

